
Epstein accomplice Ghislaine Maxwell was guest at Jeff Bezos's 2018 book retreat - AndrewBissell
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/a35895/ghislaine-maxwell-was-a-guest-at-jeff-bezoss-secret-book-retreat
======
AndrewBissell
> Maxwell's location is currently unknown. Motherboard viewed what’s believed
> to be Maxwell’s private Instagram account, which last posted a photo in
> April 2017. A strange photo of Maxwell surfaced in August, showing her
> having a burger and milkshake at a fast-food joint in California, while
> reading a book on the CIA. Recent reports place Maxwell in Brazil, hiding
> out of public sight with another alleged Epstein associate. The lawyer of
> one of her accusers says she has disappeared and gone into hiding.

You'd think that the all-seeing panopticon that's been constructed to track
everyone's movements at all times would be useful for finding Maxwell. Isn't
one of the supposed selling points for this total surveillance that it will
help catch child predators?

~~~
smacktoward
Presumably getting away from the panopticon is part of the reason why she'd go
to someplace like Brazil, a huge country with large swathes of land that are
relatively thinly populated.

~~~
AndrewBissell
Of course the dragnet should have caught her before she even left the country.
But maybe the nationwide customs outage the day after her In N Out photos
surfaced helped her slip away?

[https://mobile.twitter.com/mooncult/status/11896233371037040...](https://mobile.twitter.com/mooncult/status/1189623337103704064)

